# 12' pond hopper named "Fly Time" with wheel dolly



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)

1231 Sears gamefisher in rough shape for $80 with paperwork. Sounds like a fun project to me.


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)

More to come in the next few days...


----------



## HMS Chilcotin (Mar 10, 2013)

Great photos. Thanks for sharing them. I was thinking of a similar approach for the look of my 1436. Mine is a cartopper so lightweight is key for me. I think foamboard and carpet should be just fine but wasn't sure how to secure it (so it wouldn't fall out when upside down). You might be on to something. 

Thanks
Ben


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 10, 2013)

That's exactly what i had in mind building this boat. Light weight and easy to maneuver alone. It can be flipped upside down without the rubber mats falling out because i riveted them into the ribs. The foam was put in place because i wanted to step on something besides the flimsy floor. These 12' Sears boats dont have much meat to them. Cracks and holes everywhere. Hopefully the foam and rubber mats will take some stress off the floor.I built this boat to fly fish out of so i need plenty of room. 

I also wanted to make this a step by step picture tutorial of how to do this type of thing to a boat. Lots of threads leave steps out which is like skipping chapters in a book. Hopefully i captured every step in this build. There's still more to come.


----------



## TimRich (Mar 11, 2013)

Nice work! I like how open the boat is now.


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## erictetterton (Mar 13, 2013)

I made a set of wheels that easily attach to the transom to make it easier moving the boat long distances. The best fishing holes are way back in the middle of nowhere and its not good to drag a boat on the ground


----------



## chevyrulz (Mar 14, 2013)

nicest $80 boat i've seen, good job =D>


----------



## jr762145 (Mar 14, 2013)

You're a dadgum genius on making that little dolly for the boat. I don't know if you came up with that design but you just solved a big problem for me that I have been dealing with all winter. I've looked all over the internet this winter trying to find home made dollys for my Alumacraft 1232 and haven't had much success until I looked at yours today. Like you, my little 40-50 acre lakes I fish in Oklahoma require hauling everything in on foot. These holes are obviously the best fishing because most folks don't want to put in the grunt work it takes to get in there. We have built dollies in the past to have them simply fall apart. I'm definitely going to try an imitate exactly what you did here. If you have any pointers on building the dolly I'm all ears. Thanks for posting! Your boat is looking awesome as well!


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank u sir. Wheels come from harbor freight $6 a piece


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 15, 2013)

Here she is first time on the water


----------



## Scott1298 (Mar 15, 2013)

NICE =D> Any advice on measuring and cutting the caps for the removed bench seat "side consoles"?

Thx


----------



## Sgt. Stiglitz (Mar 15, 2013)

You can shorten the shaft on your electric motor, they are fiberglass and cut easily.....


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 15, 2013)

Sgt. I had that jack plate left over from my old tracker so i figured I'd put it to use. By setting the TM back 5" it gives me more room in the boat. With a 12', 5" is a big deal iMO

Scott, i just took it straight up from where the floor meets the sides and that gave me ample room for the cup holders etc.


----------



## erictetterton (Mar 15, 2013)

Also just take the removed part of the bench and use it to make the caps. 1" overhang was plenty and i used the grinder with a metal cutting blade to score the edges, which made it easier to bend


----------

